# New archer form critique please



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

I got my girlfriend a new bow, I believe I have her close as for DL and she’s pulling ~35lbs comfortably. Any tips in form adjustment or adjustment in general so she doesn’t create bad habits from the beginning would be much appreciated.


----------



## DannyG87 (Sep 16, 2021)

Id say it looks good, maybe relax you grip hand a little bit.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Yawna-GO said:


> I got my girlfriend a new bow, I believe I have her close as for DL and she’s pulling ~35lbs comfortably. Any tips in form adjustment or adjustment in general so she doesn’t create bad habits from the beginning would be much appreciated.
> View attachment 7616992


So, there is MUCH room for improvement.
Example.

BEFORE form photo.



Feet too far apart.
Hips are hitched, kicked forwards.
Leaning backwards.
Bow arm is saucer shaped, meaning the bow arm is dipping down (too much bend in the elbow).

AFTER form photo.



Gave smurphyswife a doctored photo, suggesting that her ankles need to be MUCH MUCH closer together,
get the legs vertical. Spreading legs into a triangle, allows the BAD habit of leaning backwards, weight off balance, weight too much on the rear leg/ankle.



More recent AFTER form photo.



Nowadays, she beats her husband at 3D shoots.


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you Alan,
So, for starters….
1. bring feet/stance closer together, directly under shoulders. 
2. straighten bow arm out.
By straightening out her bow arm, will it change her anchor points and if so, suggested remedy?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Drop draw length 1-inch shorter, then she will not need to lean backwards, so far.
Kill bend in the left elbow
and have her lean FORWARDS enough to get string to touch nose, with 1-inch shorter draw.










RED TRIANGLE on the right, is the current too long draw length, with her leaning backwards,
to force fit the too long draw length bow.

Doctored photo, with YELLOW triangle is the 1-inch shorter draw length,
with ZERO bend in the left elbow
and leaning FORWARDS, to stand up straighter.

As always, shoot whatever draw length yields best accuracy, tightest groups.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Yawna-GO said:


> Thank you Alan,
> So, for starters….
> 1. bring feet/stance closer together, directly under shoulders.
> 2. straighten bow arm out.
> By straightening out her bow arm, will it change her anchor points and if so, suggested remedy?


shoot groups with current too long draw length.
feet wide apart, so she has to lean backwards, to get string to touch nose.
Take photo of the groups.

THen, drop the draw length 1-inch shorter.
If she bends her elbow, the string will be 1-inch in front of her nose.
So, kill the bend in the left elbow, like bow arm is resting on a tall tabletop.
Now, string is only 3/4-inch away from touching nose, cuz she is now used to leaning backwards with ankles far apart.

So suck the ankles close enough, so the legs are no longer a pyramid,
so the legs are vertical, straight up and down.

BUT, she says, if she has her ankles that close together,
she wants to fall over backwards, when leaning backwards.

So, don't lean over backwards, lean FORWARDS, to get middle of neck centered between ankles,
so each ankle feels the same weight. When she has ankles closer together and leans FORWARDS,
then, nose will touch string again, with the 1-inch shorter draw.

Practice shooting just ONE arrow in the quiver,
into a shoulder high target only 2 yards away...to develop the FEEL for how to stand (leaning FORWARDS)
for the 1-inch shorter draw.

BAck muscles will now be able to PULL into the wall of the bow,
and she will shortly have much less sight pin float, will be able to shoot more accurately, with less effort.


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you Sir.
I’ll have her adjust to your recommendations and provide photo feedback of the results.


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

As per your suggested adjustments…..










I adjusted her DL from 27 to 26, as you can see in this picture, she’s into the string stops and is giving her a very solid back wall.










The results speak for themselves, she was very excited and added to her confidence.










this was at 15yrds (above)….and this was at 20 yards.










I didn’t take pictures of her “before” groups….because they were all over the place.

Thank you Sir.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Yawna-GO said:


> As per your suggested adjustments…..
> 
> I adjusted her DL from 27 to 26, as you can see in this picture, she’s into the string stops and is giving her a very solid back wall.
> 
> ...


Excellent work by you "coach". Excellent work by your "student".
Solid shooting. Well done.
Welcome.


----------

